# Vote Now! Favorite Handgun



## 308sc

Hey,

I'm new here and am looking for a semi-automatic pistol, should be able to conceal under standard clothes but not too small.

For caliber choice, I am probably going to go with a 9mm because of the cost of cheap practice ammunition. honestly a 9mm loaded with some hydra shocks or equivalent should be enough to stop someone or definitely change there priorities, but if you feel another caliber would be better feel free to speak your opinion.


Price should be under $650

I forgot to add in the poll that if you have other suggestions please post them,

I mainly want reliability, and accuracy!

Used Guns would be a possibility.

Thanks


----------



## Snowman

My favorite is never on these polls. Walther P99! They should be in your price range depending on where you do your shopping.


----------



## Charlie

Torn between my Colts (Combat Commander & Defender) and my HK P7M8 (that is currently at Virgil Tripp's gettin' hard chromed). :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

Snowman said:


> My favorite is never on these polls. Walther P99! They should be in your price range depending on where you do your shopping.


Yes, Walther P99 A/S in 9mm!


----------



## KingAirDriver

Well, I threw in the first Glock vote, LOL! And nooooooo, I'm by no means a Glock thumper AT ALL!! :mrgreen: I had an XDsc and I loved it, but I decided to rent a G19 and it just fit MY hand a little better than the XD. Again, fit my hand, no everyone's! Shot it a little better too, soooo I bought one. I carry my G19 all the time and shoot it pretty darn well. I think Mike Barham had a little to do with the Glock influence, LOL, just don't tell him that.  Another thing I like about the Glock is that parts, mags, etc are cheap!! 

Anyway, there are also a couple of others that weren't listed by I really like. I was torn between which to vote on, the Glock made the poll, but these should be right up there too: HK USP Compact and Kahr PM9. Again, some may like them and some won't. The HK's a sweet shooter, but it's gonna typically be above that $650 mark. But, the cool thing about all of the other guns you listed is that they also go bang when you want them to! It seems to me that with HK, Sig, etc (the high end stuff) you're just paying a bit extra for a name. I shoot/shot my Glock, XD (when I had it), Baby Eagle (when I had it) just as well, if not better than the HK. I just liked the looks of the HK and it did have all the features I wanted.

The Kahr PM9 is sweeeeet. Just bought one for my wife and she LOVES it. The trigger is hands down the best DA trigger I've ever felt. It's tiny, too! It disappears when concealed, and will slip into about any pocket. Down side: Low round capacity and price. It's a little expensive, but might make your cut.

Off to bed, just had to throw my $.02 in. :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I personally voted for the XD because that's what I have shot the most and the XD personally fits my hands better then the Glock. Having said this, I would trust my life to a Glock ANY day, just as I would and do with my XD. Also, the XD is quite inexpensive used and even new when compared to some other options (I got my XD9SC for $399 and my bi-tone service for $410 on gunbroker...both new). Also, the Beretta 92fs is a GREAT option as I was considering that as well. It's just a little big to conceal although it can be done. I also considered the CZ75 as I think it's a VERY sexy looking handgun, but again a little harder to conceal then some other options might be. So, PERSONALLY I would go with the XD if reliability AND price were of concern.....I don't regret the purchase of either of my XD's, they are incredible. If you can afford the Glock AND it fits your hand better then I say go with the Glock. Those are just my opinions and like I said....how the guns fit you and how you feel with them/shoot them is of great importance. Good luck with whatever you decide!

-Jeff-


----------



## DJ Niner

Another Glocker here; currently all 9mms, too.

G26, G19, G17, G34; it doesn't really matter, take your pick, they're all good!


----------



## clic2323

I would have to go with the 1911.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Voted none of the above..for me I carry a Para Ordinance LTC or a Colt Combat Commander. If I wanna do full size then it's my Springfield Gov 1911. If I"m feeling a need to change yo I will usually carry my Browning Pro-40. I don't usually ever carry a 9mm..Just because but if I was to take a notion then my Sig P226 would be the way for me to go.

Nothing wrong with others. I'm just old and set in my ways. I'm a 1911 guy. I have and shoot a few "non 1911's" and they are really nice. Just not for me.


----------



## john doe.

Since I carry a Glock 23 that's what I voted but my next gun will probably be a sub XD. I liked the way it felt.


----------



## Mike Barham

I prefer the Glock, but all the guns mentioned will work for your purposes, as will a bunch of other guns from SIG, HK, Kahr, etc. It doesn't really matter so much what _we_ like, as what _you_ like. I am not at all crazy about the Taurus or Ruger pistols listed, but the other four are excellent guns.

Shoot as many as you can and choose the one you shoot the best - which may not be the same as the one you think "feels" the best.


----------



## TOF

I don't have any difficulty concealing an M&P. After well in excess of 6000 rounds through each of an M&P9 and M&P40 I can with full confidence call them reliable. Also they fit my hand.

:smt1099


----------



## kenn

I voted for the 24/7
Love to shoot this gun.
for concealment - i'd get the 24/7 compact (still 17 rounds)

http://www.taurususa.com/video/taurus-corporate-video.cfm

http://www.taurususa.com/video/taurus-247tv.cfm

edit - that old guy has one of the coolest jobs in the world.

P99 is a close second - I've only fired the AS and not the QA though.


----------



## Dredd

I love my HK P30. Most comfortable gun I've ever fired.


----------



## 308sc

thanks for all the replies!

Keep them coming!!

Ryan


----------



## Bighorn

1911 style, .45 acp, in almost any manufacture or barrel length!!


----------



## Don357

My favorite Handgun is not on the list although all of the ones on the list are great guns and I wouldn't mind owning any of them except the Glock. My favorite has to be a Sig220 .45acp. I can't afford one now but SOMEDAY! I know where there is one in almost new condition for $400, and have considered trading my Witness, but just can't do it.


----------



## ScottyMac

I want to throw in a vote for the Beretta PX4. I've shot several other of kinds of hand guns before but keep coming back to my PX4 .40cal. It doesn't abuse your hand any harder than a 9mm and IHO it has a little more stopping power. I got mine for $400 and it's been very realiable as well as being super accurate for me. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## brisk21

so hard to choose between the GLOCK and the XD. Both are excellent, to me its like, flip a coin to choose and you wont be dissapointed


----------



## JeffWard

I still haven't found any better carry gun than my XD9SC.

Excellent concealment with the 3" barrel.
Excellent accuracy for a 3" gun.
Excellent price for a super reliable weapon.
10+1 capacity, with a 16 round back-up mag.
Better trigger, sights, ergonomics than most.
Simple take-down, cleaning, and care.

Downside... since SA sends them with their own junk holster, mag pouchs, etc... I think the holster companies hold a grudge... Not a lot of selection.

That said, both my Don Hume First Agent and Galco Matrix work fine!

JW


----------



## Wandering Man

Some of those guns are a little large for concealing. 

Especially the Ruger P89. I love mine, and I have carried it before, but you gotta be careful with what you wear.

Among your choices, I voted for the XD, and I would suggest the compact or subcompact. Glock is also good.

Mostly, I carry a Kimber 1911 Compact CDP II. 

WM


----------



## Wyatt

I voted for the 92FS. Obviously since I own one I'm biased, but that's the reason I bought it to begin with so my vote is valid. You said you want mainly reliability and accuracy and for those you can't do better than the Beretta.

Having said that, most all the guns on your list are fine and it probably comes down to personal feel more than anything else. While I tried a bunch of guns and shot best with the Beretta, that is certainly not going to be true for everyone. For instance, I have tried numerous Glocks and I'm one of those that just don't shoot them well and don't care for their feel, but many swear by them so once again, it's personal.

The Beretta however, is probably not the best choice for carry. It is a large gun with a big grip, big footprint, and 5" barrel. Even though I own one, if I were to carry I would probably purchase a subcompact of some sort. I did not buy mine with the intention to carry it. It is my primary HD weapon. Should I face multiple foes requiring additional ammo I would do a "New York reload" and pick up my S&W 357 magnum. Now that's what I call a spare mag!!:smt023


----------



## Teuthis

*Favorite*

My favorite is the one I carry, because I can conceal it and shoot it too; my Smith and Wesson Airlite T. It works. I have other guns that I like a lot, but this is the one that I can carry in summer totally concealed.


----------



## ki4dmh

I gotta go with my Glock G-21.


----------



## DefiantSix

Wandering Man said:


> Some of those guns are a little large for concealing.
> 
> WM


My day to day carry weapon is the XD-45 and it conceals nicely on somebody my size. Of course when you're my size, you could probably slip an RPG though concealed without a problem.



> _"It's not my fault I'm the biggest and the strongest. I don't even exercise."_


----------



## Ward Tood

*What to wear?*

:smt023I would go with the XD-45 Compact. With the 10 round mag it carries well in a belt holster and a shirt tail out, even in the crappy little holster that comes with it, after you tighten the tension on it. I just sold my Glock 38 and have no regrets. Ed


----------



## aafasano

Dan Wesson .357 mag. with a 4 inch and a 6 inch barrel with a combat grip.


----------



## vernpriest

I voted for the Glock. I love my 19 but am also very fond of my Kahr CW9. You can't even tell you have the thing on, even IWB. One of the best DOA triggers on the market.


----------



## bill111444

*favorite handgun*

my favorite is SIG 226, i shot one jagged hole with 50 rounds of blazer 115gr. at 15 feet, in a weaver stance, slow fire, at an indoor range.


----------



## hideit

1911 45acp is my favorite
if not that 
then Glock


----------



## Teuthis

*Favorite*

I would recommend the Kimber Eclipse Ultra. It is all stainless steel, 3" barrel. I can carry my Pro II and it has a 4" barrel. They are great shooters!


----------



## skoro

I voted _none of these_. My new favorite is the Smith and Wesson M&P.


----------



## tony pasley

A 1911 or my Colt Double Eagle both in 45 acp.


----------



## monadh

Stoeger Cougar, but I am sticking with the price limit. No limit, Kimber Eclipse.


----------



## cupsz71

JeffWard said:


> I still haven't found any better carry gun than my XD9SC.
> 
> Excellent concealment with the 3" barrel.
> Excellent accuracy for a 3" gun.
> Excellent price for a super reliable weapon.
> 10+1 capacity, with a 16 round back-up mag.
> Better trigger, sights, ergonomics than most.
> Simple take-down, cleaning, and care.
> 
> JW


+1

My first gun was a Beretta 92FS. Still got it, still shoot it, but the XD9sc by far is a better gun (_for me_) as a CCW.

As for the accuracy.......A+++

I hit better/consistant groups at 8-10 yrds than the Beretta.:smt023

I went with Haugenhandgunleather.com for a good OWB holster #31 Speed Scabbard III & added PEARCE Grip pinky extender(s) to both my 10rnd mags.

 

I've had the chance to shoot many different brands/calibers......and I ALWAYS come back the XD's as my favorite overall choice.


----------



## Water-Man

G26


----------



## gmaske

Para PCX745R, Ruger P345, Smith & Wesson 586....in that order :watching:


----------



## Ram Rod

Glock
G17, G19, G22, G27


----------



## BigJim22602

My son just bought a used Sig P228 and I got to shot it before he did......and i have to tell you that I might need to ground him and as punishment take his gun away....:mrgreen:

It shot AWESOME, I own a Taurus PT92 and I love that gun, and I am not bad with it, but when I shot this Sig, I was much better with my groupings..... I guess I need to buy one soon.


----------



## Bullseye

Walther P99 .40 would be my choice.


----------



## 762by39

Kahr, but the 1911 as a close second


----------



## Black Metal

I voted for the Cz but it would be the CZ 75 D PCR 9mm Compact


----------



## gb6491

clic2323 said:


> I would have to go with the 1911.


Me too.
S/F,
Greg

http://www.snubnose.info/wordpress/reviews/r-a-crowders-favorite-gun/


----------



## tekhead1219

308sc said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new here and am looking for a semi-automatic pistol, should be able to conceal under standard clothes but not too small.
> 
> For caliber choice, I am probably going to go with a 9mm because of the cost of cheap practice ammunition. honestly a 9mm loaded with some hydra shocks or equivalent should be enough to stop someone or definitely change there priorities, but if you feel another caliber would be better feel free to speak your opinion.
> 
> Price should be under $650
> 
> I forgot to add in the poll that if you have other suggestions please post them,
> 
> I mainly want reliability, and accuracy!
> 
> Used Guns would be a possibility.
> 
> Thanks


If you don't mind a suggestion, you say you will probably stay with the 9mm due to price. I have an EAA/Tanfoglio Witness P .45 ACP (good stopping power for less than $400) with a 9mm conversion kit ($229). Two guns for less than your price of $650. I use the 9mm conversion for league and target practice and the .45 as my carry gun. This way I get all the practice I need with my carry gun (same feel) at a 9mm practice price. By the way, if you want your practice price to be cheaper still, you can also get a .22 conversion kit.


----------



## landshark

Sig P226 you can find used ones for under 500. They shoot like a target pistol and hold up like an m1 tank.


----------



## biegel34

Springfield XD is my vote. Great gun in a reasonably priced package.


----------



## Clyde

HK P7M13

1911 's


----------



## Spokes

I really cannot say I have a favorite. But I always reach for my S&W Ti.
or my G-19 when I go out. The older I get the faster I reach for my S&W.


----------



## Tigerseye

1911/1911-a1


----------



## DeadAt40

Beretta PX4 Storm in 9mm. Go to the store and feel one in your hand. If it don't fit you know that it comes with 2 extra Grips, one smaller and one larger.


----------



## davidc128

i have always been a fan of the Springfield Armory XD for fun or self defence but as far as hunting goes i have just been turned on to the ruger gp100... i have not owned or even shot this gun yet but from the reviews ive read it seems to b a solid gun... i will buying the ruger gp100 shortly


----------



## Don357

My favorite hand gun is either my TZ99 9mm, Wittness P Compact .45acp. or my Ruger Blackhawk .357mag. It really depends on what Im doing. There is also a Sig P220 .45acp in my future and it will probably put all the rest in the back seat.


----------



## Sig-Bob

I know this is over $650 but this is the best I've shot. HK P7M8 period!


----------



## kenn

I want to change my vote from the 24/7 to the 92 fs.


----------



## Naterstein

I voted for 92FS, but really its the Centurion model I love. Shorter slide and near flush barrel make the gun EXTREMELY balanced and its just as accurate/reliable/<insert popular handgun jargon here> as the fullsize. Too bad they're discontinued.


----------



## unpecador

Hk Usp9c


----------



## JJ

as far as which one i like to shoot the most...i would go with the 92(also the best looking imo).

as for a carry pistol...

ive recently been converted from Glock 19 to M&P-9.

although im still a Glock fan,i trust it a little more at this point(having been arround alot longer) and prefer the reset...

but i prefer the M&P in every other area,and its been proving very reliable thus far(well over 1000 rounds without a hiccup).


----------



## rollin thunder

any 1911


----------



## WVfishguy

Walther P99 A/S in 40 S&W.


----------



## Ptarmigan

The Glock 19 is what I shoot and often carry. Any of the JHP loads from major ammunition companies such as Speer, Remington, Winchester, and Federal should get the job done as a defensive round.


----------



## JONSCH

Hk Usp


----------



## RevDerb

I voted Glock but am also VERY fond of my SIG p-6. It's really unfair for me to cast a vote when I haven't held, shot, or owned all of them (yet.) 
\"doggy:


----------



## wiseguy

Heckler & Koch USP Compact, P200SK, HK45C 

:smt023


----------



## leper65

FN/Browning Hi-Power or Commander sized 1911.


----------



## jhamm2

*Favorite 9mm - FNP-9*

I would have to go with the FNP-9. I think it is the best value out there for the money. It's extremely accurate but more importantly it is the most reliable handgun I have ever owned. It will chew any ammo you feed it. Not to mention take down is ridicously simple.


----------



## tekhead1219

Witness 9mm, XD .45.:mrgreen:


----------



## Big_Jim

Glock 17 or 22 are my fav's at the moment.


----------



## tink

*CZ 75 a GREAT gun!*

Well, 21 CZ 75 lovers out there can't be all wrong. I shot my CZ 75 B tonight at the range :smt067. I like it more and more every time I shoot it. Tried those "plastic" guns, but no love for me... make mine STEEL please.









Waiting for a used Hi-Power 9mm I bought. Pick it up in a week (live in CA, have waiting periods that will stop a horse :smt076).

TINK


----------



## Deltaboy1984

night stand Hi-Point 45 and a Riot 870 with a 10 shot tube.

Hip causal MAK and soon a Kel-Tec 32 Dress S&W VE40 Sigma :smt1099


----------



## denjask

Sig 229


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

Colt 1911's????????:smt1099


----------



## Bisley

I like 1911's, just because. But my CZ-75 is very close behind, as the gun I enjoy shooting most. On the other hand, if I should ever have to defend myself, I want the XD45.


----------



## wjh2657

Glock G23 or G19. Plenty of gun to get the job done and still small enough to conceal.


----------



## falshman70

For concealed carry you might want to consider what trigger format you're most comfortable with - single action (SA), carrying cocked and locked; double action/single action (DA/SA); double action only (DAO).

DA/SA and DAO don't require taking the gun off safety before firing. A SA does. If you practice, any of these will work for you, but it's something to consider as you work your way down the decision tree.


----------



## Growler67

CPO SiG P228. $525 delivered a couple of years ago.


----------



## js27mw11

I voted Glock because a Glock 17 is all I have at the moment.


----------



## stetson

9mm glocks 17 and 26.


----------



## priler

currently,my walther 3rd. gen. p99 AS in 9mm.it's the sweetest DA/SA i've ever had.the DA is light,progresive with a clean break and i'm quick and accurate with it.the SA is simply breath taking!


----------



## DarrylS

...I like the Taurus PT99 that I picked up. I appreciate the ability to adjust the rear sight...


----------



## FallGuy

I gotta go with an H&K USPsc in any caliber. I also love the Beretta PX4 Storm in .40 and the PX4 Storm-SC in 9mm. H&K takes a slight edge over the PX4's in my opinion since it has proven durability in my experience (had mine over 11 years) but price wise I would go with Beretta.


----------



## brisk21

I earlier said Glock or xd when this thread started. After a few months of owning both Glock and XD, I gotta go with Glock. I like the trigger action much much better, the ergonomics, the larger capacity, larger availablitiy of aftermarket, and the proven track record. that being said, the XD is a great pistol and I dont regret buying it, but I probably will turn it into a Glock sometime. I also agree that sig, beretta, hk, and a few others are just as relaible and good pistols also, but im sticking with Glock.


----------



## Will R.

I'd have to choose the Browning Hi Power. Probably the finest handgun ever. Reliable and accurate. Easy to clean too.

Followed *very closely *by a Colt 1911. Neither of which is on your poll.

If pressed to select one of the handguns listed, the Beretta 92FS is a great choice.

Will


----------



## tjm58

I'll vote HK USPc :smt023


----------



## hemmigremmie

No S&W's??


----------



## Hairy Clipper

How on earth can you pick a favorite when there are so many to choose from? OK...Walther PPK


----------



## Firemedic21

I chose other because I'm partial to the 1911 A1 full size which has been my carry weapon for the past 5yrs.BTW I am a 5'1" 105lb woman.But I just bought a Sig P225/P6 and it is replacing my 1911 as my everyday carry weapon.Just because it is smaller and lighter for me to carry as a posed to the 1911.But I love my 1911 and was my very first gun.Good Luck and let us know which one u go with.


----------



## kcevans

S&w 5906


----------



## kimbercarry

*Favorite Handguns*

Kimber Ultra Elete .45 1911 style- Miami Classic or "Uncle Mike's shoulder rig.

Kahr PM9 9MM w/blackend slide and tritium sights in "Woolrich 
Guide vest" right zipper pocket.

Kel-tec P3AT in right front pocket.

Any or all of the above according to seasonal dress and location


----------



## dbarnett0311

No big surprise on my recommendation.... P245. Small enough to conceal in all seasons, can pick a used one up for under $650, 6 rounds in mag +1 in pipe, extra mag is small and easy to carry, and great stopping power. Comes down to what you feel comfortable shooting...


----------



## Jerbear

My XD9sc, I love the feel and it shoots where I point it. I also carry my XDm 9mm but only outdoors with a coat on. Just a little too big to conceal well. I carry my sc with the 16 round clip.


----------



## curmudgeon8

I voted "none of these" in the poll.

My alternate carries are Colt's New Agent or Combat Commander models. Love 'em both.


----------



## Redwolf

I started out with a 59 Smith but quickly changed to a M&P 40


----------



## TheReaper

+1 on the M&P 40:smt033


----------



## slowhare

I think Sig P6/P225 is a good size, shoots well and can be found used fairly cheap.


----------



## Dkillett

*Favorite Handgun*

I voted for the Ruger SR9. That may change shortly. I'm working on getting one of the new Springfield XDM 9mm models.:mrgreen:


----------



## MattB

S&W M&P in any caliber. Combines the best features of the S&W Sigma, Glock, and Walther P99.


----------



## nx95240

Springfield XD fits my hand the best ..


----------



## jman511115

I like 1911's.


----------



## jeffe007

*My vote = Walther P99!*

Its theperfect marriage of function and reliability for me! jeffe007

BTW, im new here and I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Slowfire

Definately the 1911 platform for me. As to which manufacturer . . . well that's a tough one.


----------



## Wayfinder

*Rocks*

RIA, 1911, solid, conceal carry tool.


----------



## extreme45

My favorite carry gun is my Kimber PRO CDP II. It has a full size grip w/the 4" barrel and weighs in empty @ 28 0zs. I prefer it over any of my Glocks for concealed carry because of it's slim profile. I have a Galco "Skyops" IWB holster and even w/just a t-shirt on it is relatively concealable. Although the Galco isn't the fastest holster to access I have ever used it is by far the most concealable holster I have ever had. If "concealment" is a major factor in your holster choice, by all means look at the "Skyops". It's a definite winner!:smt1099

http://www.gunaccessories.com/Galco/SkyOps.asp


----------



## Q!!

FNP-45 for me. Absolutely amazing gun.


----------



## inspyrd

Sig P220 is my favorite, but I carry a P232 as a BUG on occasion.


----------



## literaltrance

Not a whole lot of H&K USP posts so I thought I'd add another.

On a good day I can split cards with my H&K USP 45 (my buddies claim it's due to the caliber ;o ). It's hard for me to pick anything else considering how well I do with it.


----------



## sig229

I like em all


----------



## Torkwrench

Wow I'm really suprised the Taurus 24/7's aren't getting anymore votes than they are. If you guys would ever shoot one and carry one, you'd know why I like them so much.


----------



## aeholton

Bulgarian Makarov is my favorite.


----------



## Torkwrench

aeholton said:


> Bulgarian Makarov is my favorite.


I have to agree that an ACTUAL Makarov is a damn fine gun. Very concealable and those guns are as accurate as a Match gun. I can drive nails with mine at 15 yards. And at 25 yards I have easy 2 inch groups.


----------



## clanger

Fer me... 

An dead heat bewtween the SA Loaded Champion and my Alaskan. 

Two funnest gun-n-run guns ever. (for 750$ /pc I might add...)


----------



## oak1971

My Sig P-220 Elite Stainless 45.acp.


----------



## perchjerk

i own a g19 and an xd9sc and recommend them both with high regard. i voted XD because its my main CCW ( due to a lack of a good holster for the g19...limited funds) but the g19 conceals very well ( occasionally use the XD IWB for the g19 ..lol)!


----------



## Tombstone17

I love the XD TAC 45 because I just bought it and if you don't why did you buy it?


----------



## tonyjh

I'm gonna have to vote for the gun I carry: Kahr P9


----------



## jimmy

I voted CZ75, but I like all my handguns..


----------



## BigSkiff

I would have to go with the 1911 as my favorite.


----------



## biohazurd

IMO if your gonna get a 9mm get a glock, Ive shot a variety of different 9mm models from different companies and i cant find a 9mm that shoots as well as the glock. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## beretta-neo

biohazurd said:


> IMO if your gonna get a 9mm get a glock, Ive shot a variety of different 9mm models from different companies and i cant find a 9mm that shoots as well as the glock. But thats just my opinion.


I would much rather have a Beretta 92FS or a Sig :smt1099:smt1099


----------



## GLI45

My STI Edge in 9mm followed closely by my STI Eagle 6.0 longslide in .45acp. STI single and double stack 1911s are like finely tuned precision instruments.


----------



## macgulley

Ran across a deal on a CZ75 and bought it thinking I might sell it and make a few bucks. Shot it and fell in love! By far the best shooting centerfire pistol I've ever shot. Of course, my Ruger Mk II is pretty sweet, too.


----------



## ECHOONE

1911 .45


----------



## Guest

Of those choices XD in 45 or 9mm

you forgot the Sig Sauer P226, P229, and the HK USP


----------



## Guest

You can pick up used P226 for under $600


----------



## AC_USMC 03

Own a glock but like the way the xd shoots. Feels better then the glock to me


----------



## jump15vc

Baby Eagle for me, its my only gun and I loved it from first sight, shoots amazing as well


----------



## starshooter231

I've got to go with Sig. They make a darn good weapon.


----------



## Peacemaker

Glock 17 for the win!:smt082


----------



## nolexforever

Walther P99. nuff said.


----------



## StatesRights

Mike Barham said:


> I prefer the Glock, but all the guns mentioned will work for your purposes, as will a bunch of other guns from SIG, HK, Kahr, etc. It doesn't really matter so much what _we_ like, as what _you_ like. I am not at all crazy about the Taurus or Ruger pistols listed, but the other four are excellent guns.
> 
> Shoot as many as you can and choose the one you shoot the best - which may not be the same as the one you think "feels" the best.


Hey Mike, shot a Taurus lately? I know there are haters out there that say they're junk, but Taurus has really turned things around. Pick one up, handle it, inspect it, and judge the quality against any of the other brands. Then see if you can find someone to let you shoot one. I have a 24/7 OSS in black, 5.25" barrel, 9mm and it shoots sweet. I know this ain't much of an accuracy test, but I just took my CHL here in Texas and put all 50 rounds in a 4 inch circle. Tore the middle out of it! And I had just bought it at Academy the day before. Didn't even have time to shoot it prior to the class. My CHL instructor had to stop and check out what I was shooting. Couldn't believe it was a Taurus. No, I'm not a marksman.... its just a sweet shooting gun. 
Their revolvers have always been pretty good, but yes, their semi-autos used to be crap! But a new day has dawned and they are damn good. 
FYI, I've owned a glock 17 (didn't fit my hand), s&w 4006 (one of the sweetest shooting guns I've owned), colt 1911a1 (lost in divorce), beretta 92fs (grip too large, and I've got big hands), taurus pt917c (same as beretta), colt python (lost in divorce), and a s&w 686 (lost in divorce). 
No I won't say this is the best gun I've owned (still partial to my 4006 that I lost in my divorce) but this Taurus can hold its own against any of them.


----------



## kilts4ever

*My BB gun is my favorite*

I was real partial to my BB gun when I was a kid. I used to like to shoot at red wasps, you know those aggressive and mean wasps that would chase you. One fine spring day, feeling my oats, or brain dead, depending on your school of thought, I spotted a red wasp nest in the corner of a three sided shed that was behind our house. I took aim and pelted the nest and all hell broke loose as you can imagine. I was standing about 8 to 10 feet from the nest when I noticed one wasp drop from the nest and head straight toward me. I knew I had to do something quick and running wasn't gonna cut it, so almost instinctively I raised my BB gun, cocked it and leveled it at the wasp which was still flying straight toward my face. Well, the shot of my life took place, one I'd never be able to duplicate, but like a Clint Eastwood rifle shot in fluid motion I, cocked, leveled, sighted and fired. Knocking that red wasp right out of the air about 2 feet from the end of my BB gun. OH man it was heaven. Everything was in slow motion and a perfectness of thought and action took place. I found the wasp which was dead on the ground. I knocked him down with a hit to his head, boom, gone, threat terminated. And wow. Last red wasp nest I ever shot at, it was like the pinnacle, the top, the best that shooting a BB gun could ever get. True story, not that I'm real proud of it or anything. I think I was all of 13, maybe. Let me tell you though, I strutted around the farm for, maybe, a month knowing I could kill in one quick, surgical motion. Beware insects. Horn is on duty and he takes no prisoners. Oh, man, to be a kid again.

Added later; My vote is Beretta, cougar or mini-cougar, Kahr MK9/40, Para Ordnance 9mm (my carry gun) and like Brazier, Glocks are not on my list even tho I carried a G27 for several years. Good and solid, but I hate plastic on a gun. It's ok in a lunch box, but not on a gun. Of course, I carry heavy guns. lol


----------



## B Brazier

None, the Sig P226 with the Beretta 92FS in a close second, Glocks are not even on my list


----------



## Legasat

My S&W M&P's are growing on me more and more.

Inexpensive, reliable, and very ergonomic


----------



## older gunner

My HK USPc is my current favorite. Years ago I had a Browning HP. Don't know how that one got away from me, but it ranks as my all time favorite of the various pistols and revolvers I've owned in my lifetime.


----------



## stewart51

I have to go with the Beretts 92FS, it's a fine and reliable pistol, nice looking too!


----------



## nailer

Ruger GP 100 and Springfield XDM 9mm


----------



## curtis41

*Favorites*

1. Sig 220, 4.4 inch barrel, stainless

2. Colt Gold Cup Trophy, stainless

3. Beretta FS92 stainless

In that order of preference


----------



## Retired45

My personal favorite is the Colt 1911 in all sizes. Just love the gun.


----------



## Mcox

DefiantSix said:


> My day to day carry weapon is the XD-45 and it conceals nicely on somebody my size. Of course when you're my size, you could probably slip an RPG though concealed without a problem.


Im liking these as well


----------



## Donato

Walther P99 AS 9mm, FNP-9 & XD-9


----------



## dondavis3

This is truely a tough one - I love so many.

Probably my Kimber .45 or my Sig Sauer P230 .380 or my Ruger Vaquero .45 or my Walther PPK.S .380 cal or my Smith & Wesson .45 .

See what I mean - it's a very tough question and I haven't even started on long guns :smt023

:smt1099


----------



## ka-chow

Sig p220 Elite


----------



## jc27310

kilts4ever said:


> I was real partial to my BB gun when I was a kid. I used to like to shoot at red wasps, you know those aggressive and mean wasps that would chase you. One fine spring day, feeling my oats, or brain dead, depending on your school of thought, I spotted a red wasp nest in the corner of a three sided shed that was behind our house. I took aim and pelted the nest and all hell broke loose as you can imagine. I was standing about 8 to 10 feet from the nest when I noticed one wasp drop from the nest and head straight toward me. I knew I had to do something quick and running wasn't gonna cut it, so almost instinctively I raised my BB gun, cocked it and leveled it at the wasp which was still flying straight toward my face. Well, the shot of my life took place, one I'd never be able to duplicate, but like a Clint Eastwood rifle shot in fluid motion I, cocked, leveled, sighted and fired. Knocking that red wasp right out of the air about 2 feet from the end of my BB gun. OH man it was heaven. Everything was in slow motion and a perfectness of thought and action took place. I found the wasp which was dead on the ground. I knocked him down with a hit to his head, boom, gone, threat terminated. And wow. Last red wasp nest I ever shot at, it was like the pinnacle, the top, the best that shooting a BB gun could ever get. True story, not that I'm real proud of it or anything. I think I was all of 13, maybe. Let me tell you though, I strutted around the farm for, maybe, a month knowing I could kill in one quick, surgical motion. Beware insects. Horn is on duty and he takes no prisoners. Oh, man, to be a kid again.
> 
> Added later; My vote is Beretta, cougar or mini-cougar, Kahr MK9/40, Para Ordnance 9mm (my carry gun) and like Brazier, Glocks are not on my list even tho I carried a G27 for several years. Good and solid, but I hate plastic on a gun. It's ok in a lunch box, but not on a gun. Of course, I carry heavy guns. lol


awesome story!!!!! I am visualizing a matrix type shot in slow motion!
+100


----------



## DennisE

SIG 239 9mm. Dennis


----------



## MLB

I realize that this is a "favorite" thread, but often enough, someone about which is the "best" handgun.

Just like I don't think there's a best tool in my toolbox, I don't think I can come up with a "best" gun. Seems to me that the "best target shooting gun" just couldn't be the same "best carry gun".

Now if you could find a .45 cal handgun about the size of a 3AT, that felt like my P99 in the hand, looked as sharp as a 4" blued Python, and could hold a 1" group at 25 yards; well then I might reconsider. I'm not holding my breath.

Besides, what reason would you have for getting more than one then!


----------



## spongebobmac

springfield xd , feel which one you like and go woth that , then s&w mp compact, or g26


----------



## Youngster

Beretta 21a 22LR


----------



## Tigereye

Kahr CW9-concealable, great trigger and accuracy
Dan Wesson CBOB- incredibly accurate and reliable. My favorite


----------



## SIGness

Well, I'll only speak upon what I own...

Vote = none of these

I have Glocks and an XD. And I like them all. But my SIG's hold their place for me. I have 3 of them.

P229R Equinox
P229R DAK
SIG Pro 2022

The Equinox takes the blue ribbon!


----------



## skynyrd1911

I'm a HK.....1911 guy, but for a first pistol ....not too big and not too small, my suggestion would be a Glock 19..


----------



## Kim

Love my Kahr P9


----------



## Freedom1911

308sc said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new here and am looking for a semi-automatic pistol, should be able to conceal under standard clothes but not too small.
> 
> For caliber choice, I am probably going to go with a 9mm because of the cost of cheap practice ammunition. honestly a 9mm loaded with some hydra shocks or equivalent should be enough to stop someone or definitely change there priorities, but if you feel another caliber would be better feel free to speak your opinion.
> 
> Price should be under $650
> 
> I forgot to add in the poll that if you have other suggestions please post them,
> 
> I mainly want reliability, and accuracy!
> 
> Used Guns would be a possibility.
> 
> Thanks


I took this from a previous post of mine. What do you think.

Seems a lot of people are asking about small 9mm pistols lately.
Before you buy. You might consider this one.
It is a slim 9mm for CCW, the soon to come Bersa 9 BPCC 9mm









I believe it is an 8+1 single stack mag and should come with two. This gun should be priced at about 350.00, if you don't mind single stack pistols this would probably fit your needs perfectly.
I will be looking at them when they come out, but wish it were a double stack or that they made a double stack model of it.

It is a smaller gun for CCW but larger than the KelTec. Should be a nice pistol when Bersa lets it loose in a few months.


----------



## Freedom1911

Snowman said:


> My favorite is never on these polls. Walther P99! They should be in your price range depending on where you do your shopping.


All the new P99s I've seen recently are over 750.00 unless you are buying used.
There is a guy over at Glock talk that is trying to sell a (used) P99 40SW with 5 mags etc for 650.00

My most accurate pistol up until I bought my XDm9mm was my P99. Then I screwed up and bought a Glock 17. Now I have to take all three of them back to the range and do a shoot out to see which one is best, because the XDm and the G17 are nail drivers.


----------



## Graham88

*Hard to choose!*

But for me the PPS....... Or P99 ( i would want a compact model and that I dont have just the Reg. P99.) so the PPS wins for Me! Hard to choose!
Until it buy a P99C too and then I still be unsure.


----------



## fudo

How did 1911's not get on the poll?
1911:smt1099


----------



## ZENFLY

fudo said:


> How did 1911's not get on the poll?
> 
> 1911:smt1099


Really...Where are they? The only guns I have with Plastic are my AR and 870... :?::?::?:


----------



## dpdtc

Sig 229 SAS Gen 2.


----------



## Bowhunter2001

For carry:








To just shoot, these two:


----------



## sheepdog

...Ruger KP97DC or KP97...most easily concealed full-size .45 I've ever seen...$400 appx used...power and a small package...


----------



## righttoown

Right now it's my HK UPS9C.


----------



## recoilguy

Those HK's are sweet guns I'd like to see a pic of yours if you have one around.

RCG


----------



## cougartex

Stoeger Cougar in 9mm, best gun for the money (around $400 new).


----------



## VietVet68

308sc said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new here and am looking for a semi-automatic pistol, should be able to conceal under standard clothes but not too small.
> 
> For caliber choice, I am probably going to go with a 9mm because of the cost of cheap practice ammunition. honestly a 9mm loaded with some hydra shocks or equivalent should be enough to stop someone or definitely change there priorities, but if you feel another caliber would be better feel free to speak your opinion.
> 
> Price should be under $650
> 
> I forgot to add in the poll that if you have other suggestions please post them,
> 
> I mainly want reliability, and accuracy!
> 
> Used Guns would be a possibility.
> 
> Thanks


If you're looking for a dependable, accurate, 9mm carry gun you can't go wrong with a Glock 19. The mag holds 15+1
You can't miss with it and it holds it's value.


----------



## Barryd

US Govt model of Colt 1911.


----------



## Razor

FNH FNP-9 here


----------



## ArmyGuy2358

*favorite gun poll*

Walther P99AS .40S&W(2nd Gen)...This is my favorite handgun:smt1099


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

Had to go with the ruger p's as I have owned a few of them and love them. Only problem is their ability to conceal. At least for me. As far as shooting I have yet to find ANY handgun that shoots as good. As a matter of fact my Ruger p90 (which ever was the .40) was what I qualified with to get my CCP.

Right now I am diggin my M&P though I am not as accurate. But seems to be easier to conceal. Looking at holsters I just cant make my mind up right now.


----------



## smith40

s&w 4013


----------



## Tucker

I have a glock and an xdm...and I can't vote on both??? I like both of 'em....

.


----------



## SlickRick

Glock and colt


----------



## archull

a couple of the things you mentioned that you want to use the gun for don't typically go together. Typically a gun to shoot at the range that is comfortable is a bit on the large side for use as a conceal carry. 

I personally have a gun dedicated to each.


----------



## Jammer

Kimber 40s&w


----------



## Hunter08

S&W M&P .45 is now my favorite..


----------



## rednecksportsman

M&P all that needs to be said.


----------



## mdripley

SA 1911A1 Milspec


----------



## parisite

Dan Wesson 1911.

The best buy in a semi auto.


----------



## Freedom

HK P30...I love this gun!


----------



## Frank45

I voted none of the above. My favorite would be the one that I am shooting at the time I picked it to shoot. Whether it's my 70 series Combat Commander, Sig 1911r carry, Gp100,CZ85 Combat... need I go on. I enjoy all of my hand guns. Sometimes when I pack my range bag, I have to go back into it and take some out, because it gets too dam heavy. My wife looks at me and just walks away shaking her head.


----------



## Wolvee

SR9 does it for me. I'm a little brand loyal though. I love Glocks as well.


----------



## llorence_ohio

I love my Smith & Wesson, M&P 45 Compact. Not the smallest carry gun, but it conceals fairly easily ITWB and gives one more power than smaller carry guns. Plus, it shoots great for the price. I just bought my 3rd M&P.


----------



## ECHOONE

Springfield 4" Operator with rail .45 cal. Best concealed carry you can ask for,down the road you can bobtail the butt and you'll have one sweet concealed carry pistol with a devastating round you can count on! If you reload your ammo .45 can be very cheap to shoot!


----------



## oldnbald

I'm sure that I will get a lot of laughs about my favorite hand gun. I have 13 different handguns, manufactured by Dan Wesson, Colt, Taurus, Rock Island Armory and Llama. My absolute favorite of all these hand guns is my Llama MiniMax .45. It is one of the most dependable pistols that I have ever owned. It eats everything that I feed it, it goes "bang" every time I pull the trigger, and it hits as close to what I aim at as I can get it, with my 71 year old eyes.


----------



## VietVet68

My favorite today is my 1911 Kimber Pro Crimson Carry .45. But, it might be different tomorrow because I'm expecting a new holster for my .380 soon.


----------



## officerfredrick

my s&w 5906 i know its big heavy and can be used as an impact weapon if i run out of ammo but theres almost no kick and she just looks good in stainless steel.


----------



## Bald1

*Dan Wesson '09 CBOB .45ACP*


----------



## Kharuger

Wow, that Dan Wesson above is a beaut! My fave is my Spurless Hammer Ruger SP101 .357 w/Crimson Trace.


----------



## hogger129

1911 .45

I tend to favor the Springfields.


----------



## triplerider

*favorite gun*

FN P40 or Ruger P345, but the SP 101 is a nice shooter with .38s.


----------



## sig225

Favorite handgun that fits the *specifics* you have ask for ..... concealable and under *$650.00*, would have to be my Smith & Wesson M&P 9c. Perfect size, balance and accuracy at a good price. If the price range was a little higher, it would have been the Sig Sauer P225 ..... :draw:

*Note: under $650.00*


----------



## VietVet68

My 2010 Dan Wesson VBOB, I replaced the boring black G-10 grips with a set of DW Guardian grips.


----------



## MitchellB

S&W


----------



## BugDude

I voted Ruger P95. It's my favorite shooter. It fits my hand and eye and I'm able to be most accurate with it from any distance. It's a little large for CC, but I do at times. Inexpensive and built like a tank. As durable and reliable as a firearm can be.


----------



## flyinpolack

*C'mon now..*

How could S&W not be listed?!?
I think my Fav is a S.S. S&W 686P.


----------



## Couch Potato

flyinpolack said:


> How could S&W not be listed?!?
> I think my Fav is a S.S. S&W 686P.


You know, I had not even noticed the absence of S&W.


----------



## Tx944

*Two good choices for reliable pistols*



308sc said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new here and am looking for a semi-automatic pistol, should be able to conceal under standard clothes but not too small.
> 
> For caliber choice, I am probably going to go with a 9mm because of the cost of cheap practice ammunition. honestly a 9mm loaded with some hydra shocks or equivalent should be enough to stop someone or definitely change there priorities, but if you feel another caliber would be better feel free to speak your opinion.
> 
> Price should be under $650
> 
> I forgot to add in the poll that if you have other suggestions please post them,
> 
> I mainly want reliability, and accuracy!
> 
> Used Guns would be a possibility.
> 
> Thanks


I have two Favorites I like to Carry, both are hammer guns, I still wont carry a striker fired gun,
I have it in my mind that more accidental shootings happen with striker fired guns.
You can't get shot with a gun that has the hammer down.
I like the CZ-USA CZ-83, it's midsize, it's lite, it shoots 380's all day without a hiccup.
The best thing is it's all steel, Steel frame and steel slide, theres no poly anywhere except the grips.
It weighs in at 28 ounces, so it is lite.
It has a 3.8" barrel so the sight plane is much longer then all those 2 inch barrel guns.
If you read the Gun-Tests reviews you'll see they give the 83 a A+.
My second choice is a good ole reliable American Ruger P944.
It's a little bigger then the 83 and it packs more wallop with the 40 S&W.
These two pistols will get you in and back out of anyplace you go.
The 83 holds 12+1 rounds of 380 Auto and the P944 holds 10+1 rounds of 40 Auto.
Both have hammers so you know for sure when it's cocked for action.
They both are DA/SA guns which is good.
My two cents for concealed carry guns.
You can buy 50 rnds for either gun for less then 20 bucks.
More like 16 for 380 and 17 for 40 in wally world.


----------



## Tx944

*Nice, Very Nice*



Bald1 said:


>


Hi, 
I have to admit that pistol of yours is about as beautiful as a weapon can get!!
It's way out of my price range.


----------



## MikePapa1

When I bought my Sig 226 it was under $600. It's by far my favorite pistol.


----------



## SigP229R

*I voted "None Of these" mine is the Sig P229R. Next would be my P6 and after that it's a choice between my S&W 5903TSW and my Beretta 92f.*


----------



## bayhawk2

You ask favorite handgun.Not concealed handgun.Therefore I voted for none of
the above.My favorite gun is of course the funnest gun to shoot.That would
be my Taurus Judge.Federal Handgun 000 Buckshot for blowing things up.
Remington Express Long Range #6 shot for the shooting of snakes and such.
Always shoot the .45 Colt,but I'd rather stick to what makes it unique.The .410
capability.


----------



## irishpunk

Charlie said:


> Torn between my Colts (Combat Commander & Defender) and my HK P7M8 (that is currently at Virgil Tripp's gettin' hard chromed). :smt023


Love the Combat Commander models !


----------



## irishpunk

This is my "new" most favorite pistol.


----------



## scott7339

*My favorite is my Sig P228*

I voted none of the above; I carry my Sig P228. conceals well.


----------



## dodgerider

None listed I love my new Beretta 90-Two althought Im happy with just about any Beretta :smt082


----------



## Brevard13

My personal favorite is the s&w m&p. Definitely by far the best shooting pistol for me that I have owned. I actually own a compact .40. The grouping with this was incredible. Only thing that has come close was a ruger p90 (or which ever the .40 was).

I liked my glock but the m&p in my hands is definitely more accurate.


----------



## tbone1964

My personal favorite is any SIG


----------



## G2332

Out of all my handguns it would be my Glock 23


----------



## Scorpion8

Out of all of my handguns, my fav would be the Browning HiPower 9mm with Hogue grips.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

My good old Smith & Wesson Model 64


----------



## group17

Walther P99c


----------



## hk45ctp30

It would be a toss-up between my HK P2000SK and my HK45CT. Love 'em both!


----------



## Mr.Williamson

Tarus "slimline" sub-compact 9mm. 

Put about 2 thousand rounds through it with no problems at all. Great firepower, easy to conceal (or so I've heard).


----------



## jakeleinen1

Why are Sig and HK not listed?


----------



## austinguy23

Why didn't you include Kahr? The PM9 and CM9 are two of the more popular CCWs on the market today.


----------



## dondavis3

I would guess a lot of the 263 "others" = 30% Are Sig / HK / Kahr / Colt & other popular brands.

I myself would vote Sig Sauer.


----------



## RockBottom

Voted "other". Sig Sauer. 'nuff said. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettabone

Beretta 96 inox......


----------



## DragonLord

I'm a Kahr fan.


----------



## Ricky59

My XD 45 tactical ...
she is a big cow. but it eat any ammo I feed it..
and with 5 magazines at the ready ..she its a lot ...


----------



## imaoldfart

Not on the list. But the answer is easy...Walter PPQ. Go to your LGS and pick up a PPQ...there's a very good chance that it'll just melt into your hand. Do a safety check, rack the slide and squeeze the trigger....nice huh? Keep pressure on the trigger...keeping it in the fully rearward position, now move the slide back about 1/4 to 3/8 of an inch and then back forward, this will re-cock the gun. Now slowly start releasing pressure on the trigger, letting it creep forward.....when you hear the click STOP. Now the gun has reset and is ready to fire again (yep the trigger only moved 1/10 in an inch forward)...nice huh. Now squeeze the trigger again...only about 4.5 pounds and then....CLICK.....Nice and Crisp. Nicest factory trigger out there and the ergonomics of the pistol are superb. It's absolutely at the TOP of the list in its price category. A little larger/thicker than most compacts...but just barely.


----------



## Bob Wright

Ya'll know I'm not real partial to the auto loader, but my favorite would have to be the Colt Gold Cup in .45 ACP. Loaded with 185gr. JHPs this gun probable would have taken deer up close. It DID do a number on crows.

If it has to be a little gun, then the Colt Combat Commander in .45 ACP.

Remember, I carry a Ruger Blackhawk .44 Special, so I could just as easily carry a Gold Cup.

Bob Wright


----------



## BloodOmen911

If it had to be a 9mm i would say go with a Sig Sauer P229. Can't go wrong. Otherwise, I'd get a nice 1911. A Kimber if i had the money.


----------



## barstoolguru

glock 26 or 27 make great guns for CCing


----------



## Pistol Pete

My favorite bottom feeder is the 1911. Most fun handgun is the S&W 625 in .45ACP.


----------



## rex

These are fairly large guns by the OP requirement,but...

I prefer 45 but that's a moot point for my choices,I carry a Commander mainly but would a compact HK if I had one.I don't because I have the Colt,but I do carry a fullsize USP45 Tac in the cool weather and have 50% more capacity.

For the average Joe,you can't beat HK's reliability from anyone as in the OP.I'm talking the big picture here,not my Glock or this has been flawless because as a whole HK has a miniscule failure rate in production class,and some semi customs have a hard time being better.Th PPQ seems very promising but I haven't handled one yet.Will one day but I don't need a 9 so it's strictly to experience it.


----------



## sonja

Kimber Pro Carry II. I've grown to like it better than my Glocks or Sigs. Sold the Beretta 92 - never shot it. 

My next favs are my Glocks. Good guns. Solid, purpose built weapons. 

Anyway, never neglect the 1911 in 45 ACP. Solid, reliable, soft shooting, accurate pistol. Trigger that is unsurpassed. An easy to shoot gun.


----------



## DirtyHarry

Personal carry guns are just that: personal. Personally, I like the S&W Bodyguard 380 with Hornady Personal Defense Ammo. I definately would not want to get shot with it. Easily concealed.


----------



## Bear2

Favorite hand guns:
629, 686, & 642. Needless nto say I am a Smith guy and a revolver guy.


----------



## The Hound

Walther P99 AS


----------



## 870ShellShucker

1911 .45 ACP, with at least 3 different basic sizes to choose from. If you can put your first rounds on target, the need for high capacity is greatly over-rated, unless you are attacked by a street gang or an angry mob. A single-stack 1911 allows for multiple hits on multiple targets without a reload, and also has plenty of knock-down power to make those hits count. With fast reload capability and a second magazine, you can really lay down some serious heat.


----------



## Ala Tom

My favorite is the MP 40 FS. If I need smaller, the Ruger SR40c does the job.


----------



## Lee Hunter

Of the following full-size pistols I currently own, the FNP-9 is my favorite carry piece:

S&W 5906: Great DA/SA pistol. It is equipped with a magazine safety, external hammer, and a safety/decocker. But I find it is a bit heavy for concealed carry.
S&W 915: Lighter, less expensive version of the 5906, It is also equipped with a magazine safety. This was my first full-size concealed carry piece.
Taurus 24/7: This is the original DAO stryker-fired version, which has proven to be reliable. It is a bit too thick and heavy for me to comfortably carry concealed though.
Taurus PT-99: Great range pistol. But I find it's too large and heavy to carry concealed.
Taurus PT-38S: Only holds ten rounds. Carry ammo is expensive, and is still rather obscure North of the Rio Grande. The ergonomics are also wrong for me. 
Ruger SR40: This is a solid, yet sleek design in a larger caliber. But I'm not comfortable with the safe action trigger, unless I use the manual safety, which I don't like doing. Even though it is fully adjustable, the rear sight is too small for my taste. 
FNP-9: It possesses all the positive qualities of a carry pistol that I personally require. I'm completely confident with it. It is DA/SA, relatively light, yet accurate. It has an external hammer, and is decock only. It has no magazine safety, is equipped with clear three dot sights, and the ergonomics suit me.

The FNP-9 is my preferred choice to carry comfortably IWB, or in a shoulder rig. The other pistols work just fine for carry OWB.


----------



## berettatoter

I think this type of poll has been done before, but what the heck, I voted for the Beretta...I'm kinda bias here. I believe that the 92F based pistol has the perfect balance between form and function, and it most certainly has the lines only an Italian sports car could have. JMHO.


----------



## johna91374

My favorite auto is the P226 in 9mm. Hands down the most comfortable and reliable gun i've ever owned. 

The SP2022 in 9mm is a very close second. A little lighter and smaller than the P226 but also about half the cost. The 2022 has been exceptionally reliable over 5000 so rounds. 

If you want to talk about revolvers then my choice for carry is the SP101 in .357. A little much bang but very controllable when running .38's


----------



## Mbulger

Selected none of the above. I love my Sigs, P220 in .45, P225 in 9mm, P239 in 9mm. And a Colt 1911 in 45. The P220 is my carry piece, but I'm waiting to see how I like my Eaa Witness in .40, which I just acquired.


----------



## FNISHR

P226 9mm.


----------



## Kbaugh

Springfield micro compact operator gets my vote. Lightweight, slim, surprisingly accurate, absolutely wonderful trigger, carry bevel treatment, sharp but very controllable recoil, and very concealable. Pretty expensive and required a polish job so as to feed 240 grain hydrashoks smoothly, but shot everything else I threw at it perfectly.


----------



## rjinga

My latest gun - Sig Sauer P229 SAS GEN 2.


----------



## GunJunkie

I did not vote because my favorite gun is not on the list. In the 650$ range you can't go wrong with an HK USP40 V3 they are extremely accurate light guns with a smooth trigger pull and plenty of stopping power in the unfortunate event that you would ever have to use it for self defense. I pray that I never have to be put in that situation bit in the case that I am I fully trust my USP. Also there are plenty of other guns if I were you I would try going to ranges that rent guns and try a few out find the one that works best for you I don't buy guns that I don't absolutely love.


----------



## velo99

Ruger P89. Runs 250 - 350. I can carry mine iwb with my shirt tail out or one size larger
I have found 10 - 20 rd mags. Very reliable and accurate.


----------



## Charliefox

Any Glock, but specifically the 19 - good all-around carry/duty pistol


----------



## ptco911

Walther PPS.


----------



## Shipwreck

My vote has since changed... Guess what I would vote for now


----------



## skullfr

a lil biased opinion there huh Shipwreck


----------



## Shipwreck

skullfr said:


> a lil biased opinion there huh Shipwreck


Just a little  

I've pretty much owned everything at 1 time or another. Got the Beretta bug again. Now its my fav...


----------



## walts

CZ 75. There are a ton of sweet guns out there but my CZ 75 just feels too perfect.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Limited to 9mm and $650 or less, I voted for the CZ75. The CZ 75 Compact makes a better CCW, IMO. I picked up my Ruger SR1911 for $649 OTD. The 1911 is a great platform and their are quite a few companies who offer good entry-level guns. Most are .45 ACP, but there are a few who make 9mm versions. 

I'm also a fan of the S&W M&P 9c and Shield and their revolvers, especially the j-frames. The Glock 19 is always good-to-go. Ruger makes some great CC guns, including the SR9 and 9c, the LC9, the LCR 38 or 357 and the SP101.

I also like Springfield's XD & XDm lineup. FN makes the FNP9, which is a great full size gun. And, I also like the Sig Pro SP2022. I picked mine up new for $400 and it even had factory night sights. It's a pretty heavy gun, but accurate as Hell. 

I have three guns currently in my CC rotation - Ruger SR1911, S&W Model 38 Airweight and a Glock 31. 

My advice is to go to a range that rents guns and try some of the ones that interest you.


----------



## jpg366

Feg p9. Or used browning p35 hipower. Gotta love the feel of these.


----------



## Coyotemoon

1.RI compact 45--100+% reliable---small enough--super accurate. 230gr JHP

3.Bersa Thunder 40---100+% reliable---small enough--lots of fire power--accurate. 140gr

5.FNP-9 9mmm----100% reliable---lots of fire power---super accurate---just a tad to big. 147gr JHP

4.Taurus PT917C 9mm----100% reliable(sometimes the decocker wont work, but that dosen't stop function)---large mag ---very accurate---also a tad big. 147gr JHP

6.Taurus PT709 Slim 9mm----reliable, well we will see , have had extractor issues----small fits well----accurate. 124gr JHP

2.EAA Windicator 357 mag 2" bbl---100+% reliable--small easy to conceal---accurate. 125gr JHP & 158gr JHP


----------



## AggieSigGuy

Sig p228


----------



## Jimfoglio

I shoot the Tanfoglio witness elite match, its my fav at the moment but the Beretta is a close second.


----------



## CZBIRD

I personally am a firm believer of handling different guns, you will know when it feels right in your hand, some ranges have rentals another great choice for a real test ride. I voted CZ but it suits me.


----------



## DWT

Sig 229, in.40ACP. Most accurate off-the-shelf handgun I've ever owned.


----------



## Easy_CZ

I've never fired a ".40_*ACP*_". I'll have to keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## jtguns

As an old 45 guy and very old school, I still like my detonics scoremaster for carrying, also very acurate and reliable as hell.
JT


----------



## Highhawk1948

Colt 1911 .45 ACP


----------



## specter

None is better than the Baby Eagle/Jericho as imported from Israel. Compared to the Berettas, Sigs, Colts, S&Ws, HK, Ruger, Browning pistols I've owned, my Jericho 941 is far superior in virtually every aspect. Those Jews sure know how to make an excellent handgun.


----------



## Gorris

I voted for Springfield XD because this is the gun I own and only the second pistol I have ever shot.


----------



## Shack

S&W 9mm M&P Shield....IF you can Find one....


----------



## jd_mitchell

Easy_CZ said:


> I've never fired a ".40_*ACP*_". I'll have to keep my eyes peeled.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## rayf

I would say the Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm is a great choice. I have somewhere around 1500 rounds thru mine and haven't had any problems. As good a choice as any.


----------



## Helderberg

Sig P226.
Frank.


----------



## BigCityChief

S&W Model 3953TSW (9MM)


----------



## shaolin

Mine is the Sig P228 9mm and a very close tie is the XDM 3.8 9mm.


----------



## hof8231

308sc said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new here and am looking for a semi-automatic pistol, should be able to conceal under standard clothes but not too small.
> 
> For caliber choice, I am probably going to go with a 9mm because of the cost of cheap practice ammunition. honestly a 9mm loaded with some hydra shocks or equivalent should be enough to stop someone or definitely change there priorities, but if you feel another caliber would be better feel free to speak your opinion.
> 
> Price should be under $650
> 
> I forgot to add in the poll that if you have other suggestions please post them,
> 
> I mainly want reliability, and accuracy!
> 
> Used Guns would be a possibility.
> 
> Thanks


I have a CZ 75 SP-01, an IWI Baby Eagle II (CZ clone), a Springfield XD 45C, and a FNH FNX 45. All of them are great guns in my opinion, I love them all. The FNX would be way too large to carry in .45, but the 9mm version is a lot smaller (and holds a lot of rounds. The CZ and their clones might be a bit heavy to carry daily as they are all steel construction, but they're very reliable and the ergonomics are great. The XD 45 is my daily carry gun and I love it. The trigger safety and grip safety really help me with peace of mind while carrying one in the pipe and I personally really like the trigger pull. That's honestly the main thing you need to consider.

Do you want a single action gun (hammer back, safety on)? Go with a CZ, FNH, or used Sig in your price range.
Do you want a striker fired gun (no hammer, longer trigger pull than SA)? Go with a Glock, Walther or XD

I personally would recommend a compact version of the Springfield XD line or the FNX 9. Both great handguns, but very different. Hold both and try them out to see what you like. They should both be concealable but not too small. My XD 45C is wider than any 9 you could likely buy and I hardly ever print even when wearing a T-shirt.

Edit: These are all just my opinions. Others may agree with me, most won't. The truth is, with so many different options available, it's impossible to find the best gun for you without holding (and ideally shooting) various different options.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

I'd have to say my Desert Eagle .50. Accurate as hell and it will punch through whatever you're hiding behind. I live in Canada so getting a concealed permit is impossible - so no need to worry about that. Plus, if I run out of ammo I can use the thing as a battering ram or blunt object.

Okay, okay, I know. I'd go with my Smith & Wesson M&P9. Fits my hand perfect. Awesome sights. Excellent weapon all-around.

Cannon


----------



## Russ

308sc said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new here and am looking for a semi-automatic pistol, should be able to conceal under standard clothes but not too small.
> 
> For caliber choice, I am probably going to go with a 9mm because of the cost of cheap practice ammunition. honestly a 9mm loaded with some hydra shocks or equivalent should be enough to stop someone or definitely change there priorities, but if you feel another caliber would be better feel free to speak your opinion.
> 
> Price should be under $650
> 
> I forgot to add in the poll that if you have other suggestions please post them,
> 
> I mainly want reliability, and accuracy!
> 
> Used Guns would be a possibility.
> 
> Thanks


I have owned a few conceal firearms and it can be frustrating. The smaller you go the less reliable has been my experience.

The firearm I have settled on after a lot of trial and error is the S&W Shield 9mm.
There is only one problem it was next to impossible to locate one before Pres Obama started talking gun control now it is a joke trying to locate a Shield unless you are willing to bid on gunbroker.com 100s above retail.

Russ


----------



## tickerim

I see a lot of good suggestions here. 
My suggestion is a Kel Tec P11. This loaded with the right ammo is as good as the 40 or 45(I forget which one). The ammo, I think, is Winchester PDX but this just a guess. 
My other pistol is a Kel Tec P32 with a 10rd magazine. This is used when the clothes do not allow safe conceal of the P11.


----------



## Korben7p3c

Glock 22 followed by my new Glock 17C


----------



## Beaver

Just put a Glock 23 Gen-4 on lay-a-way. Hoping it'll be my new favorite. Prior to this, the only handgun I've ever owned was a Sig P239, 9mm.


----------



## USVI

My HK P2000 V3 9mm.


----------



## Charlie

Very nice HK!


----------



## TAPnRACK

Beretta PX4 subcompact... 13 rds (9mm), great finish & fit. Priced around $530 and is almost as accurate as a full size pistol. Had mine since 2009 and no malfunctions yet.










If size is not an issue, consider any one of the Beretta 92 series. A little more expensive, but it's an amazing, iconic handgun that is as accurate as they come.


----------



## Timowen1

Favorite hand gun. Sig Sauer P229 .40 S&W.


----------



## Raydog

I haven't shot many different handguns but in the non-1911 my vote is for Heckler & Koch. My 9mm compact is the same size as my Kimber Pro Carry II but without the attitude! Takedown and re-assembly is a breeze. It's a bit wide and the trigger pull is a bit long but easy to get used to. It's lighter than my Kimber and has become my carry gun, I think you could shoot it all day without a
miss.


----------



## shouldazagged

Smith & Wesson Model 10 (my head-of-the-bed gun) and 640 (my EDC), both in .38 Special. I've owned more pistols than revolvers over the years, and liked some very well, but I'm back to revolvers and feel just fine with .38 Special +P.


----------



## Ratpacker

I love the Sig p220......( shoots as good as many--Colt Gold Cups) ... My next hand gun was gonna' be the FNH..FNX45 tac. _But, I heard the Sig P227 is a NEW DOUBLE -STACK OFFERING _ Gotta check both of those as in the top two.


----------



## bj99

My favorite is my Kimber CDP 1911 Pro Carry, or My Sig P225. Love them both! They are about the same weight and size.


----------



## Doublea17

My favorite is S&W M&P 40c


----------



## buddy_boy

Long Colt "Peacemaker" just an iconic western piece.


----------



## beaudog

XD 40. Fits my hand, has a grip safety, and has never let me down.


----------



## lovefshn

I recently purchased a Sig P226. The gun was purchased for target practice and home protection. I have now put over 800 rounds through this gun with absoultely NO FTF or FTE. It is more accurate than I will ever be at a ripe old age of 68!


----------



## bykerhd

SIG 226 or SIG 229. 
My 226 is a 9mm and the 229 is a .40.
I prefer the feel of the 229, but the 9mm cartridge is my favorite plinking round.
I suppose a 9mm conversion for the 229, or trading it for a 9mm would resolve the problem.
But.....


----------



## vtsnowplow

Walther PPS


----------



## BigBird

From the list 45 XD but I love my rugers also.


----------



## Jayghf1978

Lack the notoriety that Glock and Smith & Wesson (shocked missing from the poll) carry in the States, CZ might be the best kept secret. CZ would be very popular if it becomes more accessible in the US. 

I have shot a few different versions of the CZ 75 and enjoyed them all.


----------



## LAGNAF

Colt New Agent


----------



## taztown

Ruger SR9C is my current favorite. It hides well, rides well, and I get pretty decent groupings.


----------



## boringknowitall

Beretta PX-4....S&W M&P9


----------



## slickab

1911.period


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

Favorite for (pocket) carry: Polish P64 CZAK
Favorite for raising a ruckus at the range: Zastava M57 Tokarev
Favorite for just plain shooting: CZ vz.82
Favorite for being the most go-to-H... ingeniously designed gun I've ever seen: Pistolet Makarova

The gun I wouldn't have off a Christmas tree: any Glock


----------



## RegasAZ

Have and love my PARA double stack 45. 14+1 rounds of hard hitting 45ACP, smooth shooting, accurate, well balanced. Enough said.


----------



## desertman

Hard to pick a favorite, but I find myself carrying my Kahr Mk40 on a daily basis since I bought it, although it's hard to beat the 1911's I personally like the Detonics Combat Master because of it's short grip frame and the Kimber RCP II because of it's light weight and smooth snag free surfaces. Recently, bought two Glocks, G26 and G30 after I once swore I'd never buy a plastic gun, don't know what came over me but now I love 'em, easy to disassemble, fun to shoot and accurate. I also have a Sig P229 Equinox, beautiful gun, well made but a little bulky. Then there's the CZ 75 Compact and P01 great ergonomics, reasonably priced and accurate the most comfortable guns that I own, fits my hand like a glove. On the revolver side I like S&W's 629 3 inch Talo, Model 29 4 inch for concealed carry and Ruger's Redhawk 7 1/2 inch because of it's sturdy construction. Of the S&W J-Frames the Model 640 .357 for pocket carry loaded with Hornady's Critical Defense loads. Single action I like Uberti/Cimmaron's Thunderer .45 Long Colt, 4 inch they look so nice especially with the color case hardened frame, blued cylinder and barrel, one of the nicest looking guns that I own, and it didn't cost a fortune when compared to a Colt.


----------



## BurgerBoy

I carry a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact.


----------



## olroy

My old Browning Hi-Power. 20 years on my belt and still going strong!


----------



## FMFDOC80

Need help!!!!!
I purchased a SIG SAUER P226 combat a couple years back, and since, I have been asked by everyone who has seen it "What is that?" "Where did you get that?" and "Will you sell it to me?" I have done my research on the net and have never found a 226 combat like mine. All the ones I've seen have a flat earth lower with a black upper. Mine is ALL flat earth, lower, upper and grips. I called SIG and they said they aren't sure what it is either and gave me little to no information on it. I don't know how many are out there, what it is worth or how rare it is. I'm looking for anyone that has any information on it as I am looking to sell it and need to get an idea of what I should be asking for it. Any help helps.

HM3(FMF)
Combat Veteran


----------



## ronin11

*Walther P5 Compact*


----------



## Carheir

CZ Rami 9mm








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deaconfrost

I'm loving the H&K P2000 .40s&w w/ DA/SA right now I voted used because that's how I bought mine. It's accurate, reliable, feels good in my hand, and feels like it's built like a brick tank.


----------



## OGCJason

Beretta PX4 Storm Compact 9mm


----------



## desertman

Used Beretta 92fs Inox, the new Beretta's have too many plastic parts.


----------



## publius71

I only own two handguns, a Sig P227 and a Sig Mosquito. I've got an XDs .45 on layaway for my EDC. I'm voting for my P227 :smt068


----------



## publius71

> Need help!!!!!
> I purchased a SIG SAUER P226 combat a couple years back, and since, I have been asked by everyone who has seen it "What is that?" "Where did you get that?" and "Will you sell it to me?" I have done my research on the net and have never found a 226 combat like mine. All the ones I've seen have a flat earth lower with a black upper. Mine is ALL flat earth, lower, upper and grips. I called SIG and they said they aren't sure what it is either and gave me little to no information on it. I don't know how many are out there, what it is worth or how rare it is. I'm looking for anyone that has any information on it as I am looking to sell it and need to get an idea of what I should be asking for it. Any help helps.
> 
> HM3(FMF)
> Combat Veteran


Pics?


----------



## yardbird

$650 range I voted CZ-75 followed by XD/XDm.


----------



## Nano68000

Beretta NANO BU9. Polish the ramp after 200 rounds if new. It'll make you forget you're carrying. Also a N82 Tactical Pro IWB holster. Nice combo.


----------



## DaleBalkie

I carry a Glock 19, however my favorite handgun would be the M&P 9mm compact!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3

@ DaleBalkie

Same thing I did - I love my S&W M&P Compact










A very good shooter.

Sometimes I carry my M&P 45 Compact.










They both feel & shoot great

:smt1099


----------



## Lonestar3

I carry a Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry II. Around 2K rds down the pipe with so few FTFs I figure its occasional limp wrist or ammo. It is dead on accurate with some cooperation from its owner. I got it new and if it ever needed a break in period I sure couldn't tell from its reliability. Its just personal preference but I also think its a sharp looking pistol I also have a little Sig P238 thats super reliable. I cant shoot it worth a hoot but my wife can blow the center out of the bullseye most of the time. This little gun is also a perfect concealed carry for some lighter types of clothing. I have no problem with the .380 cal. This cal sure comes up lot on the murder news and cop murder shows. Maybe the victims aren't as dead as those shot with a .45.


----------



## stephenva

Magnum Research Baby Desert Eagle 9mm Steel Frame.

Extremely Accurate out of the box. Solid build. No recoil.


----------



## MaxResponse

1911 series pistols chambered in 45acp or 10mm.


----------



## peaceforsam

Sig 232
Love it and can't figure out why
Just so sexy 
Buffalo bore 100 gr hard cast make it a penetrating machine!
In one shoulder of 35 lb yote out opposite ribs with silver dollar size hole 
Shouldn't have been in trash can I guess got what was coming to him Ct laser grip helped complete the job bought from retired police and haven't put it down since. I know it's only 380 don't tell the Wiley coyote he might roll over in his grave .


----------



## nascar_red

M&P 9mm Shield or the new Remington R51. The shield would be my first choice. At the price point you stated you would have $200 left for ammo.


----------



## acepilot

Sig P226 in .40 S&W.


----------



## iGuy

Sig p226


----------



## Charlie111

My favorite handgun is a Marvel 22 conversion unit sitting on top of a Colt 1911 frame. Very accurate and a real pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Stephane

Taurus 454 causal. I known some people just hate Taurus on this site. But it's my favorite handgun. It's strong, reliable, heavy and fun to shoot. And it have a dirty sexy look... I just love it.


----------



## tntviper1

fav is XDs .45 love this gun


----------



## jcuccia

Walther P99 AS


----------



## Ratpacker

*.45ACP 10 Rds.*

New for me...SIG P227 Nitron Carry standard trigger. tritium sights. looking for the tiniest laser ...for the rail.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

Very incomplete list. Too many good guns and gun makers left off.


----------



## PT111Pro

muckaleewarrior said:


> Very incomplete list. Too many good guns and gun makers left off.


In fact any gun that could be a favorite gun is not mentioned.
Where are the Smiths, the Hecklers, Bersa and the Colt...? Only to mention 3 of a lot more that is media ware in the US.


----------



## germansiguser

Love my Sigs......and my VP9


----------



## Parson

Okay... I voted Glock because the G19 I had was the most fun to shot out of the others I had at the time (Kimber Custom Warrior, Springfield EMP 9mm, and a Sig Sauer P229 Equinox .40S&W).

However, I'm sure that will change with time. I'm open to trying anything at this point.


----------



## Plzdvm

Hk vp9


----------



## Texron

Kahr CM9


----------



## germansiguser

My Sig 320c is my favorite


----------



## HOPELESS

My is a Berretta px storm with a laser and 17 round mags this is a full size I have big hand don't like small gun also like my para 1911 to new to vote on it


----------



## obxbill

Browning Hy Power


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

Single six 32 mag


----------



## blueknight57

walther PPQ


----------



## plhildy

Kahr CW9 or S&W M&P9c


----------



## pblanc

I voted Beretta simply because I have 2 mini-Cougars that can be concealed fairly well. One is an F version (DA/SA with typical slide-mounted Beretta safety/decocker) chambered in .40 cal S&W. The other is a D version (DAO with spurless hammer) chambered in 9mm. They both shoot well, the 9mm DAO exceptionally so. Neither is made anymore though.

If I were shopping for an EDC pistol NIB today I would choose a 9mm Sig P320 in whatever size you prefer (full sized, carry, compact, subcompact). Close seconds would be the HK VP9 and Walther PPQ.


----------



## BeirutMarine83

Kimber Stainless Pro Raptor II


----------



## Goldwing

My G19 with Glock night sights and Evo Elite trigger will shoot with the best of them. My G43 has turned into a great little EDC and as they say the best carry gun is the one that you have with you.

GW


----------



## lewwallace

2009.CZ USA Dan Wesson, CBOB, 10mm! Great CCW and very accurate!


----------



## Bobshouse

Kahr P380, pm9


----------



## hillman

Ruger GP100MC


----------



## bluedog46

Colt 1911 45acp and cz p-07 duty 9mm


----------



## boatdoc173

too hard to choose just one

I will list 5 YOU choose for me--LOL

1.ed brown exec elite 9mm

2.wilson combat spec ops

3.wilson combat beretta brigadier

4.CZ 75 shadow custom

5.walther ppq

belive me just choosing 5 was rough!


----------



## miketx

1911


----------



## Shilp

Glock all the way.


----------



## desertman

Whichever one I'm carrying at the time.


----------



## BigCityChief

Browning Hi Power in 9MM - flawless and extremely accurate.


----------



## gl08jk

My favorite and most reliable is my fns 40 or fns 9.I cpl carry both and never had any issues with either.


----------



## pearsol

My favorite - Sig p238. Very comfortable and easy to conceal.


----------



## ingrabella

My husband bought a semi auto a few months back it is a Sarlamad SAR. It was under 300.00. Shoots great!


----------



## repair

S & W Shield


----------



## kershon

1911 without a doubt.


----------



## Cannon

I think a lot of people who've seen my previous posts know that I'm very happy with the Taurus PT-111 G2. IMO its the best compact CC gun for the money.


----------



## CW

CZ 75.... PCR that is.


----------

